

The 3D Future of Sound - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/this-software-makes-you-forget-you-re-wearing-headphones-e5782e3b287?section=%5Bobject%20Object%5D

======
untangle
Dr Edgar Choueiri at Princeton University is similarly developing 3d audio
presentations over two audio channels. [1]

He has initially targeted audiophiles [2], and he has teamed with David Chesky
(HDtracks.com) on a number of "binaural+" recordings. [3]

His video lecture and demo is nicely done (demo at 6 minute mark). [4]

[1]
[http://www.princeton.edu/3D3A/PureStereo/Pure_Stereo.html](http://www.princeton.edu/3D3A/PureStereo/Pure_Stereo.html)
[2] [http://www.stereophile.com/content/bacch-sp-3d-sound-
experie...](http://www.stereophile.com/content/bacch-sp-3d-sound-experience)
[3] [http://www.hdtracks.com/binaural](http://www.hdtracks.com/binaural) [4]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQmQD27uCt0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQmQD27uCt0)

------
eXpl0it3r
The article makes it sound like that these techniques are ground breaking new,
but in reality 3D software sound has existed for a long time already.

------
ChuckMcM
This would be nice for hearing aids too, just sayin.

